

Learn and Share Clojure on Facebook - solusglobus
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Clojure/182846995098761

======
solusglobus
Do drop by to like the page and contribute wall posts to it hence promoting
Clojure to others on Facebook.

Thanks in advance to all who liked and contributed wall post(s) to the page :)

Hope the page will grow as it serves all Clojurians and future Clojurians.

